# SimCity Societies: Game Exception Error



## zazs (Dec 23, 2008)

"_Hello, I bought my niece simcity societies thinking her tower she got from her parents would be sufficient enough to load and run. She has also put on a few of the other sims games she has. Upon installing simcitiy societies, I get it fully loaded and patched and go to fire up the game and i get an error...Game Exception Unhandled exception unable to find valid device type:class tmill:common:exception file c/sc5patch/source/engine/dxdevice function tmill::engine line getbestdeviceid line 599. Lookin that up in google says it is a video card issue. Now i know the tower had the right dx it needed but wondering if other games are taking up to much space to where it would create this error. would removing the other games fix this? i am lost on this one. _"

I have the exact same problem as the person above; only i'm not too sure why it's not working. I mean, I have a Dell PC and bought this PC game (Roller Coaster Tycoon 3), this game is also in 3-D, like SimCity Societies, and require many of the same things. I play the Tycoon game just fine, but once i installed the Sims game, it won't work (just as above, with the same error). Can you please tell me how to fix this so I can sleep a lot better at night? i too am very lost here.


----------



## Danthemanrmt (Mar 12, 2009)

agreed same issues above, im pretty pissed, bought this game expecting good times and it didn't deliver.. plz help


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

please post your full PC Specs :
CPU
Video Card
RAM
Motherboard
PSU


----------

